# KDS Detailing's preview of future threads



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Everyone :wave:

I thought it would be best to give everyone a quick tease of somethings to come from myself 

Firstly i have some 10000 detailing only pics to sort through in readiness for posting on here , which is a large task alone . 
This of course is while keeping up with the demand for detailing and bespoke services , phone calls , emails , posting on forums , keep on taking photos and videos of current work and just running my business 

I am going to put just one picture of each car to keep it short as possible , there maybe a couple of car the same model and colour but are different with different process carried out .

This is not the total of all the work i have done , only a small amount from the last 2-3 years , i dont take photos of everycar that i work on because either time scale does not allow to do so or allready got many examples of the same model and colour .
Before then some 18 years ago when first started experimenting with restoring vehicles only took a few photos on film ( i really started taking many photos of the complete process around 9 months ago ) . 
Some cars i have over 500+ pictures and most around 50-100 and some only 10 pics , so some of my threads this year will be a collection of the same make and model joined together to keep it interesting as possible :thumb:

I hope that some of the write ups will have things you have not seen before and if people can pick up ideas from it all good 

This is why i dont

Some of the bespoke work while detailing are (will not post pics on this thread , just the cars)

Paint work for many cars 
Real carbon parts for some cars 
Upgraded brakes 
Tubi exhaust , miltek exhaust , 
Powder coating of engine parts 
Full description of wheel refurbishment process with the aid of lepsons ( which will have many photos ) 
After market suspension 
Xenon light conversions 
colour coding body trim

So here is a picture of each car from A to Z that i plan to post































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

looks like some very nice cars detailed there, and i like the sound of your business that it can do bits of everything and with your passion for detailing aswel i'm pretty sure the cars get looked after while staying with you (just hoping my car gets looked after while its at the garage, they have a good reputation so should do) but if i was closer to you i'm sure my car would come to you for any work


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Awesome customer base Kelly! If you ever want to sell your M3, let me know!

Aly


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

You've been a busy man.!!

Some stunning cars there Kelly. :thumb


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Some absolute stunning cars that look superb with the work you have done on them, you seem to be a rolling advert for Audi and Bmw.
I love your Laguna Seca blue M3, looks spot-on. 
Keep up the great work Kelly.:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

some excellent work there :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Valet (Aug 28, 2006)

Great portfolio and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

ant_s said:


> looks like some very nice cars detailed there, and i like the sound of your business that it can do bits of everything and with your passion for detailing aswel i'm pretty sure the cars get looked after while staying with you (just hoping my car gets looked after while its at the garage, they have a good reputation so should do) but if i was closer to you i'm sure my car would come to you for any work





G105ALY said:


> Awesome customer base Kelly! If you ever want to sell your M3, let me know!
> 
> Aly





ashman said:


> Nice!





KKM said:


> You've been a busy man.!!
> 
> Some stunning cars there Kelly. :thumb





Deanvtec said:


> Some absolute stunning cars that look superb with the work you have done on them, you seem to be a rolling advert for Audi and Bmw.
> I love your Laguna Seca blue M3, looks spot-on.
> Keep up the great work Kelly.:thumb:





Christian6984 said:


> some excellent work there :thumb:





Ultimate Valet said:


> Great portfolio and thanks for sharing.


Thanks Guys ,

Busy is not the word it has been the usual for me to work 7 days a week many long into the night , twice this year i stayed at the unit through the night got a few hours sleep in my office then straight back to work .

Not this christmas but the last i even worked for a few hours on christmas day and boxing day :wall:

As i note to customers and potential customers i WILL try my best to answer all enquires and questions , if you do not hear from me just email etc again and give me a gentle reminder .

Trying to run such a busy place catering for all types of work , and if you did not know all the photos , videos (have staff being trained ) are taken by myself , all emails , forums , etc are be myself , running of company by myself and lastly the part that takes up 80% percent of my time is all paint , leather refurb , paint correction , Lsp is done by myself .

Now companys like off our marks , polish bliss will know what i am talking with there is not enough hours in the day just to correctly correct customers cars , then add moving forward with your website , company and ideas aswell as the size of my company with the wide range of work we do that just compounds my problem with i never seem to get time to do everything .

So be patient with regarding myself replying to your enquirys as i will when i get some spare time this goes for answering on here too :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

That's all amazing work, really astonishing quality. Some beautiful cars there.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Here clearly shows the overlap during the working week for my company , and keeping all the range of cars and processes going can be head ache at the best of times








































































































































These pictures only show a small amount of total work that comes through my company while there is an asortment of high end cars here for work we also carry out your standard servicing and repairs to local cars too , can have as much as 15 cars in at one time when you include the detailing work with all other types of work .

My waiting list in the fair weather months can grow to 3-4 months and me and my staff do everything to try our very best to fit ALL of you in but sometimes its just not possible . :wall:

I had to let someone down the week building upto christmas due to work load and that was with me sleeping at work to keep the customers turning over , so this may give you a clue to why i dont always reply to threads or far more active on here (even i really do want to) its a case of do i post on many forums answering all sorts of questions and inturn while doing so let customers down that have their vehicles with me NO .

Clark and Rich i guess went through a stage like this and come out the other end better for it , this is my next step more staff that have a good understanding of forums detailing , and products .

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

Noticed Lepsons wheel reconditioning unit in the background, one of the best alloy wheel refurbishing companies in the country, wonder if they work together?.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

markcoznottz said:


> Noticed Lepsons wheel reconditioning unit in the background, one of the best alloy wheel refurbishing companies in the country, wonder if they work together?.


Let me think about that one :speechles

http://www.lepsons.com/detailing.phtml

http://www.lepsons.com/faqs.phtml#11

And not by accident :lol:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Linco (Mar 20, 2009)

Very impressive. You must be doing something right! 

Glad to see you making a photographic log of the vehicles that pass through your doors. Most are pretty rare-ish cars too.

Looking forward to seeing the write-ups............If you get round to it! lol

Keep up the good work.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

this is simply stunning this takes detailing to a new level :argie: it must have taken years to build such a sucsefull company and such a great customer base. look forward to all your reads


----------



## VW NUT (Apr 1, 2008)

markcoznottz said:


> Noticed Lepsons wheel reconditioning unit in the background, one of the best alloy wheel refurbishing companies in the country, wonder if they work together?.


i got one of mt wheels done at lepsons, a RH AD cup with a polished rim amazing job on it and a good price. :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

This is massively impressive!

The level of your work is fantastic. I shall pick my jaw up off the floor and wipe the drool from my chin. lol

Keep up the good work. Look forward to seeing more! :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Fantastic motors and stunning finishes. Absolutely amazing


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Man you own a lot of cars! 

(K.D.S Plates)


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Very impressive portfolio :thumb:

So, what's your fave task to carry out on a car? Detailing, modifying, repairing etc etc

Tony


----------



## Blw (Dec 23, 2009)

Hugely impressed. Very jealous of some of the cars that you work on.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

well you have worked on some fantastic cars...... i don't mind admitting im very jealous!!!! Specially of that modded P1!!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow thats one hell of a portfolio! Great work and look forward to future cars too!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Some lovely pictures there - nice exoctica


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Call me a pervert but that Original Supra rocks the rest !!!! Loving it Kelly.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Some great cars there - loving some of the RS cars


----------



## andy60m (Oct 21, 2009)

Simply put wow!!! I don't think there was a car there i wouldn't want to own. Very impressed you must be a proper workaholic. I hope one day to get to the same level with my car.


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Something to look forward to then Kelly. Cheers mate.

Just a quick question, what colour are your wheels on your Bee Em? I've been looking for a new colour once my wheel are refurbed and they are spot on.


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Very nice cars.

What car is this:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

moshinho said:


> Very nice cars.
> 
> What car is this:


Here is a link to a mag that the car in question you asked about featured in :thumb:

This will give you all the answers 

http://fctuning.com/FCTUNING/NEWS/E...09_files/Total Nissan Feature August 2009.pdf

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Hugely impressive portfolio of work there, Kelly and a very impressive business set up as well :thumb:

Sounds like you need to take someone on to look after all the photos, write ups, forums activity and so on? Pity I'm co-running this place and so far away.....

Cheers for posting these up and I'm sure we're all looking forward to future write up featuring some of these - I think everyone can be patient :thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Some very nice motors there....

Cant wait to see the write ups, thats if you ever have a spare minute!!


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

The depth of shine on that Focus RS is something else. Loving the RS6 with the Sportecs too.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

kdskeltec said:


> Clark and Rich i guess went through a stage like this and come out the other end better for it , this is my next step more staff that have a good understanding of forums detailing , and products .


Yeah, then when you get more staff you get even busier - it's quite scary how things can suddenly start to grow rather fast! :doublesho :lol:

Some fantastic cars Kelly, wish I had pics of every one I've done over the years - the Flatnose 911 was my favourite I think :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

a collection of car porn! truly stunning! love the RX7! dont see many decent ones around


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Clark said:


> Yeah, then when you get more staff you get even busier - it's quite scary how things can suddenly start to grow rather fast! :doublesho :lol:
> 
> Some fantastic cars Kelly, wish I had pics of every one I've done over the years - the Flatnose 911 was my favourite I think :thumb:


Hi Clark , i did like the red porker

This is no where near all the cars i have done just the ones i think will be good for a write up , think i have done 20 plus black 911's and dont take pics unless i really have spare time or something different happening to the vehicle when in . 
Also lost count with the amount of soft top mercs and 3 series bmw's i have done .

When is someone going to bring there R8 to me :argie:

Here is a rare odd ball car










or how about this :doublesho










and a couple of my own cars from many years ago














































had my car sitting next to customers in for full rebuild



















Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

An amazing selection of cars there.

You're going to be extremely busy with all those write ups.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Viper said:


> Hugely impressive portfolio of work there, Kelly and a very impressive business set up as well :thumb:
> 
> Sounds like you need to take someone on to look after all the photos, write ups, forums activity and so on? Pity I'm co-running this place and so far away.....
> 
> Cheers for posting these up and I'm sure we're all looking forward to future write up featuring some of these - I think everyone can be patient :thumb:


Thanks viper ,

Had Dom from dodo juice in unit for a couple of days , gave me some ideas and really shows that i need someone young , keen and good background with IT and detailing .

Kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

po-low said:


> An amazing selection of cars there.
> 
> You're going to be extremely busy with all those write ups.


 Oh Yes Busy but will try my best:thumb:

Kelly


----------

